# Slightly pigeon toed...should i be worried?



## HSQuarterHorses (Jun 19, 2012)

My new mare that i just got is slightly pigeon toed. It does not seem to affect her movement & i know that the family who had her before me trail rode her a lot. We ride on some pretty difficult terrain & im just wondering if i should be concerned with this? Will it cause her to more easily trip or injure herself? Are there extra precautions i should take? Like i said i dont think its really severe and she moves beautifully. She was used in cutting & has also done barrels and poles & its never affected her that im aware of. Just seeing if anyone has a horse that has the same thing & wanted to just talk to someone about it. I will try to get a picture up. Opinions please and thanks


----------



## HSQuarterHorses (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Edit: nevermind!

I think she should be okay. If she starts tripping then I'd stay to footing that isn't so uneven


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

Well, when it comes to these types of questions.. It's usually based on the horse.

~ I don't know how you're horse walks.

~ I don't know you're horses fitness.

~ I don't know how you ride.

~ I don't know what type of terrain you ride on.

For these types of questions, It's anyones guess.


----------



## HSQuarterHorses (Jun 19, 2012)

She walks normally not to fast and clumsy. shes very laid back, her head drops & she relaxs & walks. She moves beautifully. She is extremly healthy just a bit fat lol Were working on it. She stays fat on nothing! The people we got her from needed hay out on there pasture it was bare but she was as fat as a tick. We ride on everything from easy dirt road terrain to very rough rigid rocky & cliffy terrain. It varries. I dont think she have a problem but i just wanted to see what everyone thought.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

It's tough to say. It's hard to judge from that picture (looks like ground may be a bit uneven and the left hoof looks sunk into the sand) and would be easiest to guess from video of her moving. 

I'd venture to say if she has stayed sound doing some of the work you mentioned she should be fine.


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

Then I think she should be fine. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

Ugh my moms barrel horse toed in on her front left. She didn't ride this mare hard. She only ran for two seasons then switched to light trail ridding. The mare had superb bloodlines! Beautiful! Her father was easy jet... Well over the years that toe turned in more and more til it became really bad ( she looked like a bulldog the way she stood with her leg twisted under her). It was sad. She got arthritis in her entire leg and had to be put down at 17 because she laid down one day and could never get back up..
Not saying this will happen to your horse or that it happens to every horse that's built like this but I'm very weary about horses that are pigeon toed now!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

Btw your mare is gorgeous! Hope my post didn't completely scare you but I had to share my experience with it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I have a 22 year old Arab mare that is slightly pigeon toed. She is sound and great on trails. On the rare occasions that she goes a bit too long between shoeings, she may throw the shoe. If your mare is not having problems, hopefully she won't start having problems.


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

We have a horse named Star that looks exactly like the one you posted as far as the feet goes. The farrier said he could start doing something that would help correct the problem?? See what your farrier says.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

A good farrier should be able to help the horse a lot. He can't totally fix it. He may be able to make it not noticeable.


----------

